# Vallecito Trees



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

from Danny Flint



> Big tree in trashcan. NOT runnable. Also big tree that was recently in pick up sticks is gone, there is now a big tree in fuzzy bunny.


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wood in Vallecito*

I posted this in another thread, but it's worth reiterating.

A group of us ran Vallecito Thursday, and the log in Pick-Up-Sticks is gone. 

However, there is a very dangerous log in Trash Can. It is in the top part of the rapid in the center line, running lengthwise with the current. It is in the line that is most frequently run. It also is partially blocking the right line. Be sure to eddy out after Entrance Falls on the right and take a close look. We portaged on the right down to the gully below Pick-Up-Sticks.

There is also a very large and dangerous log in Fuzzy Bunny. It runs the entire length of the drop, angled from river left at the top of the drop to river right at the bottom. We portaged this rapid also.

It looks like both logs can be removed if the water stays low, but it will take a strong effort and most likely a come-along.

Be safe everyone.


----------

